# First rank pig



## bfriendly (Apr 18, 2016)

So two weeks in a row I run into the pigs......no harvest first time as I could not get close enough with the turkey gun.......
Second time was a charm though.....I saw maybe 5 or 6 little ones with one big pig. The smaller ones disappeared the other direction pretty fast and I could only see the one big pig and tried to stalk it.
 I was in waste high crops that were soaking wet from the morning due and within 15' I too was soaked.........I mean soaked from the waste down. 
I could only see the one big pig after the others disappeared so I kept after him..............after last week I had every intention of getting closer if the chance came again........it did.

I was standing in a narrow but open lane in the high crops; dont know what it is but it looks like wheat.
The pig started to drift the other way, so I fired. It was still maybe 40 yards away and it took off...................Then it happened. 

The crops came alive and pigs were running in every direction all around me. I must not have paid attention going in as I was completely surrounded. Many were within 25 yards.  I had nice 30-40lber come right at me and was maybe 15 feet. I put the bb on him and pulled the trigger and heard NOTHING.
FTF and I had to pull back the slide again to get it in. 
One thing about pigs is when they take off, they will often times STOP and be very still........
I saw a pigs nose sticking out into my lane about15-20 yards and I let it rip......blowing up the due made the shot look like an explosion!

The pig hobbled across the lane and was down.....I turned around and fired at another one maybe 20 yards away then reached into my pocket to get more shells(I only had 3 in of course).................it got real quite and the only pigs I could see were 75 yards away and heading in the other direction.......and in every direction........

I went over and dragged the pig over to the road, but it looked unhealthy...........first for me that I would call rank lookin. It was kind of boney and had excessive bugs all over it, even for a wild pig I was kind of disappointed, but glad I killed it anywho.....


I had my stuff laying on the road beside the pig anad went back in to see if I got that big one, but never found it.......I zigzagged my way through the field getting pruned with moisture at this point...but didnt find the other pig I thought for sure I got.  After a good 30 minutes of zigzagging, I was headed back to my stuff..............But then I ran into another bunch of little ones that were sitting still.....I saw the points of two ears that were facing me direcly, I tried to put one between them.  

POW! then all heck breaks loose again the small pigs were taking off right in front of me and I was 

I am not some marksman, but I did manage to get this little one.........



This one looked like a plump farm pig ready to be eaten. Unfortunately, it didnt quite fill 1 crockpots worth.............nonetheless, it was TASTY!

2 weeks ago I saw maybe 10 pigs......this past week I must have seen 30-50..........Almost every one I saw was Black like FL Piney wood rooters...........but mixed in the last bunch of little ones was a tan and white one.........I the only one like that I saw.........
I have been after a black and white one for a few years now..................I'll take the white feet as being close enough to Black and White!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 18, 2016)

Heres the rank one





The crock pot pig.......






Yummmm


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 18, 2016)

lemme try that again......lil rankster






I dont know......maybe if you click on it?


----------



## TAS (Apr 18, 2016)

I've never hunted nor eaten a wild hog.  This morning I saw a dead one on the road that was black and tan.  Just wondering....are the different colors all the same breed or do they have some other type of hog in them?  Do they taste any different?  Just curious.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 18, 2016)

Good deal!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 18, 2016)

Poor little piggys.


----------



## Beaudeane (Apr 18, 2016)

Cool hunt! All that action at pine log?


----------



## roperdoc (Apr 18, 2016)

That is some awesome fun, isn't it? No matter if it's daylight, night with a thermal, or dogging, it's just a rush to have pigs popping in and out like that.
 Very short shot opportunities, sounds like you did well on your stalk and your shooting ! Congrats.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 19, 2016)

Beaudeane said:


> Cool hunt! All that action at pine log?



If you go a hundred times....you should see them at least once or twice

Man what a blast! they are back where I likie them......go get ya some! If you know me, you know right where I was at too


----------



## fishtail (Apr 19, 2016)

Good goin!
Great on hand experience the nasty ones don't discriminate by size or sex.
Is there any way to narrow down what the issue was?


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 20, 2016)

fishtail said:


> Good goin!
> Great on hand experience the nasty ones don't discriminate by size or sex.
> Is there any way to narrow down what the issue was?



Have no idea fishtail........it just looked like it was sick


----------



## Danny Leigh (Apr 21, 2016)

pulled the 9 out? on a WMA turkey hunt??


----------



## dieseldave (Apr 21, 2016)

*Way to go!*


----------



## dieseldave (Apr 21, 2016)

*Way to go!*

Hog hunting is a great way to relax.View attachment 872099


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 22, 2016)

Danny Leigh said:


> pulled the 9 out? on a WMA turkey hunt??



my bad, that was a typo I fixed


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 22, 2016)

Awesome when you find yourself smack in the middle of them!

I ran outta shells once the same way once. You don't. Forget a day like that!

Nice work!


----------



## brandonsc (Apr 29, 2016)

That's good tender eating gonna try to make it over there not this week but the following hopefully they are still hanging around then


----------



## rosewood (May 13, 2016)

the third pic looked the best


----------



## bfriendly (May 16, 2016)

rosewood said:


> the third pic looked the best



It certainly was..............


----------

